# شريط لذكرك لفاديا بزي الشريط 9



## mero farouk (29 أكتوبر 2007)

ده لينك الشريط كلة للتحميلhttp://www.2shared.com/file/2437389/4ed2a284/___online.html
ودى لينكات الشريط ترنيمة ترنيمة
1 انا جيت سلمتك قلبى
http://www.2shared.com/file/2437486/db22a990/___online.html
2 بذكرك
http://www.2shared.com/file/2437502/15548db6/_online.html
3 بمراحم الرب اغنى
http://www.2shared.com/file/2437514/e52c19c2/___online.html
4 سود يا يسوع
http://www.2shared.com/file/2437525/b9067a97/___online.html
5 كذبوا
http://www.2shared.com/file/2437542/713848b2/_online.html

6  لدنيانا قد اتيت
http://www.2shared.com/file/2437557/18498d7c/___online.html
7  ما ابهج اليوم
http://www.2shared.com/file/2437571/c31c4acb/___online.html

8   ما احسن الجموع
http://www.2shared.com/file/2437591/5d9f6745/___online.html

9  ياللى امامك حياتى
http://www.2shared.com/file/2437607/6778c760/___online.html

10  ياللى بديت الرحلة
http://www.2shared.com/file/2437619/99dbdb26/___online.html

11 هل اطرق بابك
http://www.2shared.com/file/2432525/8ed88aa5/___online.html


----------



## oesi no (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط لذكرك لفاديا بزي الشريط 9*

الف شكر على الشريط جارى التحميل ​


----------



## fullaty (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط لذكرك لفاديا بزي الشريط 9*

شريط جميل جدا انا نزلته وسمعته رائع 

ربنا يبارك تعبك ​


----------



## mero farouk (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط لذكرك لفاديا بزي الشريط 9*

شكراا على الردود والاهتمام وانشاء الله هجيبلكو شريط  ليك يا رب راجعين


----------



## malakfayez (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط لذكرك لفاديا بزي الشريط 9*

بصراحة انا متشكر على الشريط وياريت المزيد من الشرائط الجديده


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط لذكرك لفاديا بزي الشريط 9*

ميرسى يا ميرو

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## سميرفكرى (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط لذكرك لفاديا بزي الشريط 9*

حلو كتير  مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eben yasoo3 (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط لذكرك لفاديا بزي الشريط 9*

ارجو تعلموني كيف انزلو وشكرا سلف


----------



## سميرفكرى (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط لذكرك لفاديا بزي الشريط 9*

انا نزلت الشريط رائع وجميل بس ناقص ترنيمة مقدرش اعيش من غيرك وشكراااااااااااا


----------



## eben yasoo3 (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط لذكرك لفاديا بزي الشريط 9*

انا نزلت الشريط رائع وجميل    الرب يبارك خدمتكم    اطلب شريط الاخ هرماس الجديد:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## سميرفكرى (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط لذكرك لفاديا بزي الشريط 9*

عندما اسمع هذه الترانيم احس بالفرحه والسعاده ربنا يبارك فيكم


----------



## mero farouk (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط لذكرك لفاديا بزي الشريط 9*



سميرفكرى قال:


> انا نزلت الشريط رائع وجميل بس ناقص ترنيمة مقدرش اعيش من غيرك وشكراااااااااااا



الشريط كامل وترنيمة مقدرش اعيش من غيرك  هى نفسها ترنيمة انا جيت سلمتك قلبى


----------



## mero farouk (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط لذكرك لفاديا بزي الشريط 9*

انا بشكركم على الردود ويارب اقدر اضيف جديد


----------



## سميرفكرى (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط لذكرك لفاديا بزي الشريط 9*

حصلت على الترنيمه وحملتها  مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا جدا على اهتمامكم ومحبتكم


----------



## نبيل صابر2006 (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط لذكرك لفاديا بزي الشريط 9*

شكرا يا ميرو علي الشريط الجميل ده ربنا يعوضك وتخدم اكتر
بركه ام النور والبابا كيرلس تكون معانا


----------



## سميرفكرى (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط لذكرك لفاديا بزي الشريط 9*

ربنا ما يحرمنا من تعب محبتكم


----------



## K A T Y (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط لذكرك لفاديا بزي الشريط 9*

_*شكرا ليك يا ميرو انا فعلا كنت محتاجة الشريط ده*_​ 
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## مينا محى (8 أبريل 2009)

شكراا على الشريط الجميل


----------



## kalimooo (9 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2009)

ميرررسى على الشريط 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## سميرفكرى (10 أبريل 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------

